# Damn does dating suck!!!



## Tnewton (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok, to all the single people out here doesnt dating suck??? I recently moved back to Wisconsin after a few years in Florida with an ex girlfriend. Now im back up here and dating is super hard. I mean I could just be to scary to date...haha. Im ex military, spent 10 years in special ops. Im also a bodybuilder, win Mr Wisconsin a few times, im a drummer, and most important a full time daddy. Now I think women are intimidated by all the above and my tatts and overall look. Does anyone else find it hard to meet "the one"


----------



## ascott (Oct 5, 2011)

all I can think of is....dang, too bad you moved to Wisconsin.... California is nice


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 5, 2011)

ascott said:


> all I can think of is....dang, too bad you moved to Wisconsin.... California is nice


ANGELA!!!! Shut the bathroom door, I just peed my pants again!!!! 

You can have first dibbs, I'll take second dibbs!!! You sound like a hunk to me, but what can I say, I am over 40 and married.......


----------



## Tnewton (Oct 5, 2011)

ascott said:


> all I can think of is....dang, too bad you moved to Wisconsin.... California is nice



Lol, I guess that depends on where in cali you are? I have some friends out there so hang in laguna beach, newport beach, and corona del mar on occassion. Get up around palmdale sometimes as well





Torty Mom said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > all I can think of is....dang, too bad you moved to Wisconsin.... California is nice
> ...



Well thanks, a hunk huh? I dont think im bad lookin. Nothing wrong with 40+ my ex is 46, married on the other hand...lol


----------



## ascott (Oct 5, 2011)

Mary Anne, I am going to say something to you that was said to me earlier tonight...."Naughty, Naughty!" LOL.... 

I think we both need a panty change....you pee'g just made me pee....LMAO.

and ahh alas, I too am over 40.....but not marrried 
(p.s. palmdale is only 40 miles from me....)

You will find the right one...or the right one for now??? If the adventures in your life don't thrill a lady, then she is likely pretty damn boring anyways...


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 5, 2011)

ROFLMAOOOOOOOOOOO, I am going to bed and change jammies before I get into more trouble!! 

I love you Angela!! Palmdale is closer to me!!!!!


----------



## ascott (Oct 5, 2011)

XOXO...nighty night ....sweeeeeeet dreams


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 5, 2011)

Tnewton said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > all I can think of is....dang, too bad you moved to Wisconsin.... California is nice
> ...





All kidding aside, you seriously sound like a total hunk. Try not to try to hard and when you are out and relaxed, start a casual covo with a nice girl and let nature take it's course. Looking is hard, just let it happen, and if the convo goes good ask her out for coffee, thats easy and noncommittal!!! 

By the way, I am available Friday after 6!! JK I love my hubby most of the time  We have been together 27 years! I am all talk and no action!!!  



ascott said:


> XOXO...nighty night ....sweeeeeeet dreams



 I will now!!! 

Is it warm in here....aw never mind it was a hot flash.... Blahahahahahahah
*Just kidding, I'm not that old yet!!*


----------



## Tnewton (Oct 5, 2011)

ascott said:


> Mary Anne, I am going to say something to you that was said to me earlier tonight...."Naughty, Naughty!" LOL....
> 
> I think we both need a panty change....you pee'g just made me pee....LMAO.
> 
> ...



Aww does this mean my cali invitation has been taken off the table??? Lol


----------



## ascott (Oct 5, 2011)

Your killing me smalls.....I have no more pee to piddle....LMAOOOO here....


uhhhh, I never cleared the table Tnewton... pm me when in cali....its alright, Mary Anne is asleep now...shhhh...


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 5, 2011)

SAW THAT!!!!!! and peed some more!!!!! I have not laughed this much in weeks! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## ascott (Oct 5, 2011)

Buuuusssstttteeedddd.... !!!!!


----------



## Tnewton (Oct 5, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> SAW THAT!!!!!! and peed some more!!!!! I have not laughed this much in weeks! Thanks guys!!!
> [/quote
> 
> 
> Whats the deal with the overactive bladders????


----------



## ascott (Oct 5, 2011)

we told you.....we are over 40....LOL


----------



## Tnewton (Oct 5, 2011)

ascott said:


> we told you.....we are over 40....LOL
> [/quote
> 
> Well im not to far behind, and you know they have meds for that. Did you get that private message???


----------



## ascott (Oct 5, 2011)

seeeee, now you know what you have to look forward to... 

yes.


----------



## Angi (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL I can so relate...to the over 40 thing. Peeing your pants when you laugh or sneeze is not fun and realizing you are not hot anymore is worse. Well that is how I feel anyway. But seriously, you sound appealing to me too. So I think you need a few 40+ year old gals to help you figure out what the problem is. Where are you going to meet women, how do you dress, are you too picky, are you daing 21 year olds,do you talk about your past to soon? Post a picture. We can help. Besides what else to 40 year old married women have to do


----------



## Weda737 (Oct 6, 2011)

lol I piddle a little sometimes and I'm only 24... I don't get it, I do my kegels lol


----------



## Tnewton (Oct 6, 2011)

Angi said:


> LOL I can so relate...to the over 40 thing. Peeing your pants when you laugh or sneeze is not fun and realizing you are not hot anymore is worse. Well that is how I feel anyway. But seriously, you sound appealing to me too. So I think you need a few 40+ year old gals to help you figure out what the problem is. Where are you going to meet women, how do you dress, are you too picky, are you daing 21 year olds,do you talk about your past to soon? Post a picture. We can help. Besides what else to 40 year old married women have to do



Hey Angi, I actually dont go out on the woman hunt. I havr my son full time, play in 2 bands, plus im a personal trainer so im quite busy. Hmm how do I dress well I love ed hardy so lots of his stuff, also big into famous stars and straps gear. Not much fits me which u will see when ascott posts my pics for me in the what do u look like thread. I dont talk about my past at all especially my military time.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh holy moly... I should not have read this thread.
You guys make getting old sound so.... nice!  
I'm only 20, please don't scare me with your horror stories. 

What sort of bands do you play in? 
Oh and I always go for the drummers in bands.... i'm saying no more


----------



## Tnewton (Oct 6, 2011)

Steph, my first band is called Killborn. Its a lot like avenged sevenfold. The other is a band called Rain which is more alimg the lines of Breaking Benjamin or 3 Days Grace


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not much into avenged sevenfold, a bit to screamo for my liking. (Screamo makes me angry! It also holds a lot of bad memories for me.) 
I don't mind a bit of breaking benjamin and 3 days grace. 

Any chance we can have a listen to your bands sometime?


----------



## Tnewton (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah we are trying to get both websites running and both cd's out at the same time. Once we get all this done then we will post samples of our songs online. What do I know, im just the drummer


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 6, 2011)

Tnewton said:


> Yeah we are trying to get both websites running and both cd's out at the same time. Once we get all this done then we will post samples of our songs online. What do I know, im just the drummer



Awesome 
Well be sure to send me to the website so i can have a listen. I love music. I live by music, I'm always listening to it, always going to gigs. Love it.

The drummer secretly knows everything  
My "daughter" (actually just a really good friend) is a drummer. I use to mess about on my brothers drums (he's a drummer).
I got landed with the clarinet as my mother thought that was a suitable instrument for a young lady. I then played piano, keyboard and now have a guitar which I mess about with. I don't have any ounce of musical talent though  Wish I did.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 6, 2011)

Geesh are we becoming a dating site?  You sound like a nice guy, not my taste in a guy, but all men can't be perfect.   I would think you would have no problem finding somebody, but then I am constantly amazed that David has trouble and to me he seems like he would be great dating material.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 6, 2011)

To clear the air, I REALLY don't have a peeing problem, really! It makes Maggie laugh when ever she reads it so I write it for her, BUT if I did have that problem maybe in 15 years or so, I did laugh so hard I would HAVE peed my pants, but I am ok for now  Really. I am laughing so hard I can barely type.  

I did have a really nice dream last night that a mysterious man bought me new jammies!!! Seriously!!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 6, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Geesh are we becoming a dating site?  You sound like a nice guy, not my taste in a guy, but all men can't be perfect.   I would think you would have no problem finding somebody, but then I am constantly amazed that David has trouble and to me he seems like he would be great dating material.



I think we might have to tie some of these woman down Jacqui! HAHA!





Torty Mom said:


> To clear the air, I REALLY don't have a peeing problem, really! It makes Maggie laugh when ever she reads it so I write it for her, BUT if I did have that problem maybe in 15 years or so, I did laugh so hard I would HAVE peed my pants, but I am ok for now  Really. I am laughing so hard I can barely type.
> 
> I did have a really nice dream last night that a mysterious man bought me new jammies!!! Seriously!!!



HAHAH! That made me giggle! 
Of all the things to dream about.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 6, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> I did have a really nice dream last night that a mysterious man bought me new jammies!!! Seriously!!!



Jammies????? Seriously you need to upgrade your dreams, atleast have them bringing you tortoises!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 6, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > I did have a really nice dream last night that a mysterious man bought me new jammies!!! Seriously!!!
> ...



They could have been Jammies with tortoises on!


----------



## ascott (Oct 6, 2011)

jammie dreams huh Mary Anne? Very nice  LOL


----------



## DeanS (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## ascott (Oct 6, 2011)

LLLLMMMMAAAAOOOO.....love it...you know you are going to have Mary Anne pee'g for sure....LOL


----------



## Angi (Oct 6, 2011)

Well you sound like a good guy. I think what you are doing is the right thing. As a full time single father you may not have room in your life for a woman. Keep focusing on your boy and your music and if the right girl come along great, but be very picky, Until you kid turns 18 he comes first. And that is my unasked for advice


----------



## ascott (Oct 6, 2011)

Angi is absolutely correct, you do seem like a great guy ...I am a single mother of a fantastic, charasmatic, intelligent, impressionable, beautiful son who is 12...and I am ultra careful of who I introduce into his life, especially at a very impressionable age....

I knew this gal when I was younger, she had a young son, she dated and brought home toooo many different guys, she would have her son introduced to them as that creepy "mommies friend"...and that really stuck with me. When I became a mother then later divorced that gal popped in my head, that impression has always remained vivid in my mind....watching her sons face, confused and disregarded.

Now, with that being said, in my opinion, it is good to get to know someone that may interest you, developing a friendship which may blossom into a relationship....but keeping in mind that while your children are young...things should not be a revolving door in the aspect of people coming and going in their lives. IMHO


----------



## Weda737 (Oct 6, 2011)

LOL "depends" I laughed so hard I pooted.


----------



## ascott (Oct 6, 2011)

piddles, pee'g and now pooting...we are a fine bunch.....LOL can't take us anywhere....LOL


----------



## spiderreyy (Oct 6, 2011)

Just found and read this whole thread. YOU GUYS ARE NUTS. Seriously though. When I got divorced after 18 years of that m thang, I was 42. The thing I dreaded most was that dating thing. It scared the hell out of me. I mean , when your out of the game for 20 years, its a bit odd. You guys are too funny.


----------



## morloch (Oct 6, 2011)

Give it time!! Can't rush love,,, everything happens for a reason! I was unhappily married for 13 years, thought I would never be in love, now im 44, with the man of my dreams for 6 years!! The one will come along when you least expect it,,, and u will know at that moment, a moment you will never forget!!!!


----------



## Weda737 (Oct 6, 2011)

I miss dating, I've been engaged for... close to 5 years I think. At least 4.


----------



## morloch (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow,,, that's a long engagement!! Time to tie the knot!!! Lol


----------



## Weda737 (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol I'm in no hurry, I have commitment issues apparently


----------



## morloch (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh,,, then maybe you need a change,,,, before the commitment! Seriously, marriage should be a commitment,,, a happy one!! I know my boyfriend will never propose but he loves me and is faithful,,, that's all that matters! Make sure your happy!! Not just comfortable!! There's a big difference!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 6, 2011)

dating is so bad, that I have given up. I imagine I will be the old guy who dies among his tortoises and they start eating me, like what happens to the cat ladies who die among their cats.


----------



## ascott (Oct 6, 2011)

Aww Cap, don't do that  and ewwwww, no tortoise eating owner stories please....

I think that folks sometimes put too much pressure on dating, finding that "perfect partner"...people have stories of how long they have been married, 20, 30, 40 sometimes 50 years...well, those same people rarely show signs of life, a happy thriving life that is, they are like marriage survivors....well, I do not want to be a survivor...I prefer to live life. I watch old folks sitting in a restaurant...sitting across from one another reading a newspaper, straight up between them, never interacting, never making eye contact, never acknowledging each other...pretty damn sad...all because folks are afraid to be "alone"...hmmm, I would much rather be alone than badly accompanied....being alone does not equal lonely.... just putting in my two cents....


----------



## Weda737 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm having a little trouble with that, happy/comfort thing. It doesn't help that he's my first and only... lol How do people Know for sure that it's right?


----------



## ascott (Oct 6, 2011)

You don't!!!!! But you either go for it or don't and hope for the best...life is ever evolving, so why would people think that people are not?????

What someone likes today may repulse them tomorrow....(just an example)

...I love you, you are the only one for me, you mean the world to me, I can not imagine my life without you, you're my soul mate............well, it's not you it's me, you're not the same person I fell in love with, you don't understand me, let's be friends....

You know, just an example or two of life in constant motion....not that anyone is to blame, people evolve always....this is natural....IMHO


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 7, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > all I can think of is....dang, too bad you moved to Wisconsin.... California is nice
> ...


i too just peed my pants thank you guy! he does sound like a hunk. i love drummer guys. lindy


----------



## morloch (Oct 7, 2011)

You feel it,,, u would feel 100% confident about your relationship


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks to Mary Anne I have starting peeing my pants on a regular basis. I can't read some stuff here on TFO now without that danger. I am gonna have to start those kegle (or whatever) exercises. 
I have always had a good sense of humor, but people like David have me beat all to hell.. I love reading your posts David and I think you'd be a good catch. 

I have been diagnosed with sleep apnea, and just recently I have started having dreams that I am napping in Bob's shed (which I actually do) and I stop breathing while sleeping and then he'd get hungry after a few days and start eating on me, and now you say the same thing here...lord almighty! What a group we are...we pee and poot and talk poop and now cannibalism...I think it's time to take some drugs and go to sleep. Bob has an event tomorrow, I'll take pictures...'nite all


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 7, 2011)

dmmj said:


> dating is so bad, that I have given up. I imagine I will be the old guy who dies among his tortoises and they start eating me, like what happens to the cat ladies who die among their cats.



Yeah, David , I don't think your Russians will eat you until they are absolutely desperate...
Youse guys are all cuckoo!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't think Tortoises are prone to human consumption! it's a bit too chewy for them!

Now if you said pigs, i'd be very worried as by the time they were done with you all we'd have left is your teeth


----------



## Candy (Oct 8, 2011)

DeanS said:


>



Too funny!   

What no pictures of what you're telling us you look like? Pictures please and how old is your child?


----------



## Angi (Oct 8, 2011)

Weda~ After 4 years engaged and you are not sure I would say it is time to break up.
Maggie~ You crack me up!
Tnewton~I saw the pix Angela put up NOT BAD! You should do fine when the right gal comes along. Don't rush it and make sure she knows that your boy come first until he is 18 and in collage. I had a step mother that hated my sister and I. She had my dad snowed. It sucked.
David~ Have you ever posted a picture?


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2011)

Angi, yup our beautiful and funny Captain has a pic posted


----------



## Angi (Oct 8, 2011)

Where? On the what do you look like thread? What page? I need a face to go with his posts. He is a funny guy
BTW~ Has anyone over 40 tried juming rope latley? It is as bad a laughing LOL.


----------



## jaizei (Oct 8, 2011)

Angi said:


> Where? On the what do you look like thread? What page? I need a face to go with his posts. He is a funny guy
> BTW~ Has anyone over 40 tried juming rope latley? It is as bad a laughing LOL.



Lurk more.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 8, 2011)

Angi said:


> Where? On the what do you look like thread? What page? I need a face to go with his posts. He is a funny guy
> BTW~ Has anyone over 40 tried juming rope latley? It is as bad a laughing LOL.


I would get black eyes!!


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2011)

OMG.....hahahaaaaaa Mary Anne....


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep, 2 to be exact!!  

Angi, hunk alert on the bottom of page 45!!


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2011)

Angi....Mary Anne is correct 100%


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 8, 2011)

Could this whole thread be any more off topic?????? 

Poor Trent!! Move back to Cali, it's all good here!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 8, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> > Where? On the what do you look like thread? What page? I need a face to go with his posts. He is a funny guy
> ...



I cannot believe you actually said that...and I wonder how many people will know what you mean...lol


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 8, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> I cannot believe you actually said that...and I wonder how many people will know what you mean...lol



I get what she ment Lol but I just happened to be very blessed in that area so no jumping for me EVER LOL


----------



## Weda737 (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah... I'd need some serious duct tape to jump rope....


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 8, 2011)

Weda737 said:


> yeah... I'd need some serious duct tape to jump rope....



BAHAHHA yeah duct tape fixes everything and keeps things in place


----------



## Angi (Oct 8, 2011)

Well I am thinking after reading our posts about the problems women have Trent and David are cured of wanting to date.
BTW~ I can still jump rope. I just have to pee first


----------



## Weda737 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't play hide and go seek, as soon as I hide I have to pee really really bad. Just a fun fact I thought I'd throw in this nice social puddle we have goin' here.


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2011)

uh excuse me, can we stay on topic here please? HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 9, 2011)

I just saw the Rocky Horror Picture Show Live and now all I can think of is NONE of those ladies would be able to jump rope  hahahaha if you have never seen this LIVE you don't k.ow what your missing


----------



## Weda737 (Oct 9, 2011)

Yus, dating sucks, damn. lol


----------



## ascott (Oct 9, 2011)

Weda737...so, I heard about this guy that piddles when he plays hide n seek.....I felt really bad because I laughed sooooo hard ....LOL


----------



## Weda737 (Oct 9, 2011)

Sound's like my kinda man. *swoons*


----------

